# Bamboo Shrimp



## DuckDog22 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello. In my fish tank i currently have 2 very large parrots, 6 tiger barbs, and 2 corys. i was wondering if i could add a bamboo shrimp in. thanks for your help!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no, parrots and tigers would eat um up, i believe... shrimp are delicate and cant be kept with most of the aggressives.


----------



## DuckDog22 (Oct 13, 2005)

ok, thanks. now what if i put him in my other tank (just tetras and corys) would that be okay? my other option is a 10 gallon with some tetras, one small kissing gourami, and another fish, i think its called a weather loach, or something like that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

tetras and cories... the gourami will most likely not be good for the bamboo either.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had my bamboo shrimp with glolight tetras and salt and pepper corys. Good combo. Gourami's and filter shrimp, bad combo.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

be sure there is food for him to filter feed in your tank, and these suckers get 5"!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

The gourami would probably tear the shrimp up.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

What do you feed filter feeders? I saw these shrimp in a store here in town and was surprised at their size- do they get along with other types of shrimp?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

filter feeders eat the little stuff floating around in a tank. Usually zooplankton or phytoplankton.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed mine phytoplankton too, but they also use their filter arms to pick up larger morsels so they can eat small pieces of left over fish flakes just as easily. When I microwave peas for my fish and shell them there is always a little water left in the dish with small pieces of peas. I toss that water in the tank with the shrimp. Crushed flakes work well also.
Sometimes they hang on the driftwood and filter for food but just as often I see them walking the tank floor picking up food. Each bamboo shrimp should have a minimum of 10 gal of water in order to find enough to eat.


----------

